# Heidelberg (May 2011)



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Today I made a little promenade through my hometown Heidelberg.
Hope you like the photos:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

one charming cute city.
been here once and I love it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Heidelberg


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! 


More of HD:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! I'm amazed with its charm.
thanks for these shots.


----------



## Golden Age (Dec 26, 2006)

Epic pictures! The "Philosophenweg" or "Philosopher's Way" is one of the nicest trails in Germany as that's where you get these stunning views of Heidelberg. My favorite hoods of Heidelberg will have to be the Weststadt and Neuenheim (with the Neckarwiese).


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful city, thanks for your pictures!!!!:cheers:

Do you have more?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Yes...here is more:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I will also upload some pictures of Schwetzingen here! I don't want to open a new thread for it, because Schwetzingen and Heidelberg belong together, kind of!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Let me continue with Heidelberg Old Town:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely fantastisch and yet another pearl of all the romantic germanic cities and places! :shocked:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Next I would like to show you some photos of the district "Weststadt":


----------



## Ale M (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. Heidelberg seems a really beautiful place. In my city there's a school called Heidelberg and I have some friends who have been there with that school.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

@Ale M: Anytime!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice city, visited in april last year! But I didn't have that luck with the weather.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

Reminds me of my time in Heidelberg.
Why no pictures of the bridge monkey? I had fun with that thing. Haha!
Or the giant silver statue by the train station?

The castle is VERY nice too. I can't believe they're still not done restoring it. I'm sure 1 of the towers with the scaffolds was still being fixed and I was there 3 years go!

Watch out for the swans. They will not move out of the way if you walk alongside the river...


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

@SilverSamurai: This is true! Beware of the swans! :lol:


























































































View over Neuenheim and Handschuhsheim to Dossenheim:






















View over the Weststadt to the Main Station (behind the Main Station you can see the construction area of the Bahnstadt):










On the horizon you can see the "skyline" of Mannheim:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Germany has so much magic that´s it´s hard to even keep track of it all...
No doubt my favourite country in the whole world by far.
Heidelberg is one of all those city jewel gems.
Thanks for all these wunderschöne photos! kay:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Some photos I took on the "Theodor-Heuss-Brücke":


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Here are the promised photos of Schwetzingen. I took most of the photos in the gardens of "Schwetzingen Castle".
Schwetzingen is an own city and is not a district of Heidelberg but it is situated only around 10 km (6 miles) southwest of Heidelberg and the castle was the summer residence of the Electors Palatine Karl III Philip and Charles Theodore, which had their seats at Heidelberg Castle and later at Mannheim Palace. Therefore Schwetzingen belongs to Heidelberg, kind of.
Hope you enjoy:






















The region is very famous for its asparagus growing area:










There are lots of renovation works at the moment:


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Schwetzingen is an own city and is not a district of Heidelberg but it is situated only around 10 km (6 miles) southwest of Heidelberg


It's part of the Nachbarschaftsverband Heidelberg-Mannheim though, meaning it falls under Heidelberg's urban planning authority.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

The "Rote Moschee" ("Red mosque"), built from 1779 until 1793, is / was the first mosque ever built in Germany:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There is something quite magical about southern Germany. Heidelberg looks just as I've imagined it. Some charming buildings and homes.

A friend and I want to go and visit the alchemists' laboratory. Is it situated in the castle or in the university? Is it open to the public?

What is the population of Heidelberg? What are its main employments?


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Is it situated in the castle or in the university? Is it open to the public?


It is located in the castle: Click here!



openlyJane said:


> What is the population of Heidelberg? What are its main employments?


Heidelberg has 150,000 inhabitants and is famous for print, cement, its university (the oldest in Germany), especially for its university hospital and the German Cancer Research Center.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Dr.Seltsam said:


> Heidelberg is famous for print, cement, its university (the oldest in Germany), especially for its university hospital and the German Cancer Research Center.


The university is the primary employer and together with a huge variety of R&D companies clustered around Heidelberg for colocation with the university the 4th sector employs about 60% of Heidelberg's working population. Service sector takes almost the entire rest. Industrial sector is almost non-existant, with only two larger companies (ABB Stotz and Henkel) and a few dozen smaller ones. Heidelberger Druckmaschinen and Heidelberger Zement only have their administrative headquarters in Heidelberg.


----------

